# Car Rental - Chapala Area



## Krogl (Jan 16, 2011)

Are cars available for rent around Chapala or would I need to go to Guadalajara?

Thanks much.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Krogl said:


> Are cars available for rent around Chapala or would I need to go to Guadalajara?
> 
> Thanks much.


There is one in Ajijic

Welcome to Linea Profesional


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Car Rental at GDL Bus Centro*

:car: Whence next I come in, I am going to need to rent a car, but it looks like I will be taking the bus from PV to GDL. Does anyone know, or have a link to, a rental agency in or near the Camiones Centro? [do I have the Spanish right?]


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Car rentals*



FHBOY said:


> :car: Whence next I come in, I am going to need to rent a car, but it looks like I will be taking the bus from PV to GDL. Does anyone know, or have a link to, a rental agency in or near the Camiones Centro? [do I have the Spanish right?]


Right at Camionera Central there are 1/2 a dozen car rental agencies across the parking lot. Many have American names like Hertz etc. It would probably be easy to compare rates there as they are all in a row close to each other.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Right at Camionera Central there are 1/2 a dozen car rental agencies across the parking lot. Many have American names like Hertz etc. It would probably be easy to compare rates there as they are all in a row close to each other.


Dude, how can I find out who maintains a counter there? Can you lead me to a link? I found our that Hertz does not.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Car rentals*



FHBOY said:


> Dude, how can I find out who maintains a counter there? Can you lead me to a link? I found our that Hertz does not.



I did some asking around and some internet searches. As far as I can figure out the 1/2 dozen car rental companies are in la Plaza Camichines across the parking lot from the Camionera Central and have daytime hours only. I remember a Eurocar, Hertz and National small office building there with cars parked around [and a few more]. They are right before, maybe 1/4 mile or more on the road to get where you turn into the street that is a one way that goes along the commercial center in the parking lot with a Banorte on the corner when this road turns left in front of the first terminal. [the terminal driveway]. Possibly because they have limited hours they did not show up on an internet search as a location to pick up cars. Believe me they are there. I don't remember seeing any car rental counters in the terminals, but might have missed them. They might have special telephones, I have seen that before at different terminals for hotels and car rentals.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks. It's a great start, I appreciate it.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Are they on De Las Torres?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Car rentals*



FHBOY said:


> Are they on De Las Torres?


Yes in the shopping center beside the Soriana in the same block. They didn't show up on Google Map street level view as I think that was shot in 2008 when there was still a large pawn shop which is now a men's club in the same shopping mall, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thank You*



AlanMexicali said:


> Yes in the shopping center beside the Soriana in the same block. They didn't show up on Google Map street level view as I think that was shot in 2008 when there was still a large pawn shop which is now a men's club in the same shopping mall, if I am not mistaken.


 Thanks - now I can look for which companies are there.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Buena Suerte Finding the Agency*

:confused2: HELP - I NEED HELP

When someone is in Guadalajara within the next few months, can you make a detour to the new bus station and get me a list of the car rental companies that are across the street? I have tried, to no avail to find the names, but maybe I just don't know how to do it. 

So, if anyone is tending to go to GDL, I'd would appreciate it.

OR

Is there a Mexican website, I will try and translate, that would give me that info? I haven't found on one yet.

I mean I can find the car agencies near the old bus station, La Ninos Heroes, but not near the new one.

Thank you very much


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Guadalajara is a huge city of millions and the 'camionera nueva' is actually in adjoining Tonala, so you are asking quite a lot, especially now, with the Pan American Games in progress and a lot of security stops and heavier than normal traffic.
It that is where you will arrive, you'll find lots of taxis and they'll know what rental agencies exist, or don't.
Mexico isn't as full of websites as the USA, by any means, and few are up to date or even functional.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Guadalajara is a huge city of millions and the 'camionera nueva' is actually in adjoining Tonala, so you are asking quite a lot, especially now, with the Pan American Games in progress and a lot of security stops and heavier than normal traffic.
> It that is where you will arrive, you'll find lots of taxis and they'll know what rental agencies exist, or don't.
> Mexico isn't as full of websites as the USA, by any means, and few are up to date or even functional.


RV - I know it is a lot to ask, and it needn't be done now. I am not arriving until March 31st. Actually I need it to get an estimate, as it will be a drop off point. I'll pick up the car at Hidalgo, but am leaving Guadalajara by bus to PV.

If any one can help, I'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You could use this site, Avis Mexico car rental - renta de autos, alquiler de vehiculos, coches, with a drop off at the airport. That is closer to Chapala than the bus station, but there is taxis service between the two, if needed.
Note the phone number. Instead of the '01', you would use 011-52 as a prefix to dial from the USA.
Note also that one way rentals are rare in Mexico and, if possible, would be very expensive.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like it about 20 minutes from GDL to the station - am I right?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

You could also try Europcar - on their website they say they have express pickup at many sites in Guadalajara. Finding a rental deal online, then getting picked up and taken to the rental office is a lot easier than strolling around the streets looking for an office, and no taxi fare to boot. Here's their website:

Guadalajara Car Rental - Europcar

And contrary to what some might think, we old retired guys can hear the clock ticking, and so time is even more precious than to the young......is 50 old???


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> You could also try Europcar - on their website they say they have express pickup at many sites in Guadalajara. Finding a rental deal online, then getting picked up and taken to the rental office is a lot easier than strolling around the streets looking for an office, and no taxi fare to boot. Here's their website:
> 
> Guadalajara Car Rental - Europcar
> 
> And contrary to what some might think, we old retired guys can hear the clock ticking, and so time is even more precious than to the young......is 50 old???


only if you started counting at -65. :clap2:


----------

